# What do tree services do with wood from trees?



## Billy_Bob (Jul 7, 2008)

What do tree services do with the wood from trees they cut down?

In other words...
Could I call some local tree service companies and get some of this wood for firewood?

(I tried calling, but every single one in my area was out.)


----------



## TDunk (Jul 7, 2008)

Any hardwoods go to either me or my help for firewood. Pine, Spruce, Hemlock etc., i pay a contractor (my father-in-law) to come and get it. He has a Woodmizer out back of his house so he can saw up the wood for lumber and sell it too.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 7, 2008)

Oak goes to one of our guys at work, our mechanic takes hickory and other hard stuff. All the softwood ends up getting stock piled for a few years out back in the dump till we have enough to have a tub grinder come in and lay waste to it all. We dump all our chips/grindings at the shop, and the clean chips get used as a less costly alternative to mulch. There is also a local lumber mill/mulch yard that takes our chips out by the truckload to use at their own place.


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Wood*

PUT A SIGN IN YOUR YARD FIREWOOD 10.00 THEY WILL NOT GET IT IF ITS FREE :jawdrop:


----------



## thebiggreenone (Jul 8, 2008)

My company gives nearly all wood away, we have a list of people who have requested firewood. We would rather just give it away rather than deal with it, we have trees to prune, we don't sell firewood.


----------



## memetic (Jul 9, 2008)

thebiggreenone said:


> My company gives nearly all wood away, we have a list of people who have requested firewood. We would rather just give it away rather than deal with it, we have trees to prune, we don't sell firewood.



We do the same. That's how we can drive to sites in two door sports cars. ha ha.


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Firewood*

WATCH WHO YOU CALL TO BRING YOU FREE WOOD,YOU MIGHT GET SOME CRANE LOGS THEM YOU WILL HAVE TO CUT THEM UP TO MUCH WORK


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 18, 2008)

*Seriously?*



MARCELL8733 said:


> WATCH WHO YOU CALL TO BRING YOU FREE WOOD,YOU MIGHT GET SOME CRANE LOGS THEM YOU WILL HAVE TO CUT THEM UP TO MUCH WORK



You're gonna complain about someone DELIVERING (with their vehicle and their fuel) FREE (at no cost to you) WOOD, because there's too much work to do to use the wood?

Tell ya what man.....keep buying propane.....leave all the free wood for someone who's not too lazy to use it.


----------

